# Cargador para movil, a base de pilas



## Gossu (Ene 27, 2011)

Tengo pensado en hacer un conj8nto de pilas para conectar al movil y cargar su bateria.
.
He estado leyendo en internet y he acabado mas liado que la ostia.


Una pila AA tiene:

I = 50ma
V = 1,5v
P = 0,75W

Bateria del movil:

I = 860mah
V = 3,7V
P = 3,2Wh


¿Tengo que suministrarle a la bateria ¿3,7v?        ¿o 5v?(como en los cargadores)

¿A mas intensidad del conjunto de pilas(cargador), mas rapido se cargara la bateria de movil?
¿Y de ser asi, que intensidad deberia tener el cargador para cargar la bateria en 6 horas a 5v?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

Dale los 5 V de los cargadores , 4,5 también te serviría , son 3 pilas en serie.

Pilas de mayor capacidad van a durar más , pero no van a cargar más rápido .

Saludos !


----------



## DANDY (Ene 27, 2011)

Yo ya hice mi cargador con 4 pilas AAA en serie y me sirve para las emergencias,las coloque en un portapilas de 4,luego le puse un conector macho que encaja en entrada de mi nokia, la tension de las pilas suma 6V ,en mi caso la tension de las pilas se reduce a 4.7V cuando lo conecto a mi nokia N73 pero si lo carga bien


----------



## Gossu (Ene 27, 2011)

Pero, ¿es suficiente intensidad como para recargar el movil por completo? a eso quiero llegar, y si no es asi, sera por la capacidad de las pilas digo yo, asi que conectas en paralelo para aumentar la intensidad y ya esta. ¿No?


DOSMETROS, tengo entendido lo siguiente

"Todo proceso de carga o recarga de acumuladores, baterías, a mayor intensidad de carga mayor rapidez de carga. Esto es así porque la intensidad es la cantidad de carga que atraviesa una superficie en un instante, la cantidad de carga (electrones) que circulan por el. I = C/dt "


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

Gossu dijo:


> Pero, ¿es suficiente intensidad como para recargar el movil por completo? a eso quiero llegar, y si no es asi, sera por la capacidad de las pilas digo yo, asi que conectas en paralelo para aumentar la intensidad y ya esta. ¿No?


 
Supongo que necesitás recargar tu celular en alguna zona que no dispongas de electricidad.

Las 4 pilas chicas alcalinas te servirán para cargar tu celular una sola vez . . . y medianamente.

Tenés la posibilidad de conectar pilas en paralelo para aumentar la capacidad , o de poner pilas medianas o grandes.







Pero vas a gastar un *PLATAAAAAAAAAL* 

Quizás te convenga más 4 pilas AA recargables que además tienen mucha más capacidad y además les puedas dar otros usos , como cámaras fotográficas.







O mejor quizás una batería de 6 Vdc x 4,5 A/h que la he visto por 7 U$S y te permitiría recargar tu celular *varias veces antes que tener que recargarla* a ella







Gossu dijo:


> DOSMETROS, tengo entendido lo siguiente
> 
> "Todo proceso de carga o recarga de acumuladores, baterías, a mayor intensidad de carga mayor rapidez de carga. Esto es así porque la intensidad es la cantidad de carga que atraviesa una superficie en un instante, la cantidad de carga (electrones) que circulan por el. I = C/dt "


 
Pero en éste caso el proceso de carga lo determina el limitador dentro del mismo teléfono .

Saludos !


----------



## Gossu (Ene 28, 2011)

Gracias, pero esa no es la idea.

La idea es cargar el movil por completo por lo menos una vez. La pregunta es, ¿Que es lo que influye en que el movil para que se carge mas o menos? La intensidad,¿No? 

A lo que quiero llegar es : ¿Cuantas pilas tendre que poner para realizar una  unica y completa carga del dispositivo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2011)

Prueba y error


----------



## joseluisroullier (Ene 28, 2011)

tenes que poner 4 pila aa en serie y si es posible recargables


----------



## capitanp (Ene 28, 2011)

para calcular eso solo nesesitas saber cuanta corriente consume con el cargador original, despues lo demas es facil


----------



## Gossu (Ene 28, 2011)

Creo que un movil consume 2,25Wh cargando a 5v

Asi que  I=P/V  =  2,25/5= 0,45A=  450ma consume el movil cargando


Si sabemos que una pila AA tiene 50ma, entonces:


        450/50= *9 pilas* necesitamos para obtener 450ma.

        y luego 3 mas para aumentar la tension a 4,5v, asi que, son *12 pilas*



No entiendo por que decis que con 4 vale.


----------



## DANDY (Ene 29, 2011)

Es que no viste en las pilas recargables AA dice 2200mAh ? eso equivale a que si le sacas 2.2 amperios tienes para una hora entera, si estan en serie la corriente es la misma en todas las pilas, el mio funciona de maravilla y me ah sacado de muchos apuros


----------



## hericlark (Feb 23, 2011)

hola una pregunta tengo un dinamo y me gustaría utilizarlo para cargar un celular este dinamo entrega mas de 5 voltios, pero el voltaje que entrega no es constante ya saben que sube y baja dependiendo de la intensidad con que gire.entonces mi pregunta es si me podrían decir o facilitar algún esquema para construir un cargador para mi celular.

ha y otra pregunta es si las resistencias reducen la tension*(mili amperes)* o nada mas el voltaje, por ejemplo si el dinamo entrega mas tension de la que el celular necesita para cargarse esta se regula con las resistencias o esto lo hace el celular mismo creo que por ahi lei que lo hacia el mismo celular.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2011)

. . . Vas a sacar mucho músculo 

Si genera 5 Volts o menos no hay problemas , lo regula el celular , si te pasás de 5 V , habría que tener cuidado y ponerle un regulador.

La tensión son Volts , los mili Amperes es la corriente 

Saludos !


----------



## hericlark (Feb 23, 2011)

gracias DOSMETROS por tu respuesta pero me podrian ayudar con lo del esquema para hacer el circuito que regulara la carga que entrega eldinamo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2011)

Ponele un LM7805 y listo !

Saludos !


----------



## hericlark (Feb 24, 2011)

gracias de nuevo *DOSMETROS* ya lei el datashet del integrado LM7805 y esta muy bien es justo lo que quería hacer ademas de que no necesita de muchos componentes, pero se lo puedo conectar directamente a mi motor(dinamo) ya que este entrega corriente continua, creo que siempre y cuando mi dinamo no entregue mas de los 35 volts. que el integrado soporta no importa verdad.

o le tendre que poner un puente de diodos para rectificar la corriente como lo hacen con las fuentes o trafos


----------



## DANDY (Feb 24, 2011)

los celulares normalmente usan 400 miliamperios en 5 voltios para cargar la bateria, esto lo pude medir con mi celular nokia, el cual a la vez se puede cargar por el puerto usb (5v), si deseas usar tu dinamo para cargar el celular no te recomiendo usar un 7805, para exigirle 0.4 amperios te aseguro que casi se va a fundir aún usando un buen disipador, te sugiero algo mas robusto como lo siguiente obvio sin usar todo lo que esta del + - para la izquierda osea los 4 diodos,el transformador y el fusible


----------



## hericlark (Feb 26, 2011)

gracias *DANDY* voy a armar ese circuito y luego te cuento. pero una pregunta por que dices que si le exigo los 0.4 amperios al 7805 se va a fundir que este no soporta hasta 1 amperio almenos eso lei en la hoja de datos.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 26, 2011)

Ponle un radiador, con un 7805 es suficiente, además tiene protección térmica, si se calienta se autodesconecta y cuando se enfríe volverá a ir.
Por cierto que siempre he tenido la duda de si la "dinamo" de la bici lo es realmente, sería mucho mas lógico que fuese un alternador ya que es mas sencillo constructivamente y está sujeto a menos averías.


----------



## hericlark (Feb 26, 2011)

pues en realidad ni siquiera es un dinamo lo que planeo usar mas bien es un motorcito como los de los carros de juguete pero un poco mas grande ya que este funciona con 12 voltios pero el principio es igual que el dinamo no, ya que al hacerlo grirar este me transforma la energia mecanica en electrica. les cuento que tengo muchos de estos motorcitos como mas de 100 y ya venian en una cajita con engranes y todo eran parte de una maquina expendedora de snacks son los que hacen girar el resorte que deja caer el producto.

esta pieza entera con todo y los engranes y una manivela que trae a la cual le puedo dar vuelta aunque esta muy dura me llega a generar mas de 120 voltios lo e medido creen que sea real estos voltios aunque no creo que tenga mucho amperage porque no hace prender cosas grandes como un foco ya se lo e puesto y al darle vulta ala manivela como que se frena y no quiere dar vuelta la manivela a que creen que se deba.

pero por ejemplo se la he puesto a las patitas de metal de los cargadores de celular que se conectan a la pared osea a corriente 110 voltios y al girarlo me carga el celular eso quiere decir que si genera mas de 100 voltios no, aunque se batalla para darle vuelta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2011)

hericlark dijo:


> esta pieza entera con todo y los engranes y una manivela que trae a la cual le puedo dar vuelta aunque esta muy dura me llega a generar mas de 120 voltios lo e medido creen que sea real estos voltios aunque no creo que tenga mucho amperage porque no hace prender cosas grandes como un foco ya se lo e puesto y al darle vulta ala manivela como que se frena y no quiere dar vuelta la manivela a que creen que se deba.
> 
> pero por ejemplo se la he puesto a las patitas de metal de los cargadores de celular que se conectan a la pared osea a corriente 110 voltios y al girarlo me carga el celular eso quiere decir que si genera mas de 100 voltios no, aunque se batalla para darle vuelta


 

Es dura porque tiene una multiplicación , por cada vuelta que le des , el motorcito gira muchas.

Los voltios son reales , si los mediste , pero seguramente entregue poca corriente (Amperes)

Si le ponés un foco grande se frena porque la dínamo convierte energía mecánica en energía eléctrica , y como tiene un multiplicador mecánico también multiplica la fuerza que debés hacer.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . Vas a sacar mucho músculo


 


Usalo generando 110 Volts junto con el cargador de pared del celular.

Saludos !


----------

